

Ask HN: Random ideas for Raspberry pi - purans

I am taking off almost 15 days off from work and can&#x27;t travel or do anything outdoor so, planning to tinker with my raspberry pi. Suggest me some ideas that i can do with it. I have seen few interesting things people did but curious to know more..
======
dsl
Grab an SDR and start hacking. [http://www.rtl-sdr.com/](http://www.rtl-
sdr.com/)

I currently have 6 Pi's in my home and office with SDRs, each grabbing
interesting stuff off the public airwaves.

------
hardwaresofton
Using the Pi for home automation tasks is always fun?

maybe create a handheld portable game emulator?

